# how to clean Whirlpool dishwasher filter



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

model# would be helpful to determine what unit you have.


----------



## Temporary Walls (Jan 11, 2012)

*Walls*

Hi! how to clean the whirlpool? thanks for the information



-----------------
Temporary wallshttp://www.allweekwalls.com


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe a model number from everyone involved?


----------

